# Needed: Historical Data Download options



## kid hustlr (20 March 2017)

Hi,

I predominately trade the FTSE futures intraday however I do dabble in several US markets. I trade through IB.

Can anyone suggest the best method for me to download a large amount of historical data for the FTSE futures contract? Simply a data dump into excel is all I'm really after however the more data the better. Only really concerned about price - not volume (at this stage). 

Speaking with IB I'm unsure they will suffice as there is restrictions on the amount of historical data they will provide. I will continue to explore but thought I'd ask the question on here if anyone has any suggestions on the best way to attain large amounts of data.


----------



## Trembling Hand (20 March 2017)

Do you just want a big hit now? Like a few years worth? Because I can probably give you a bit (1 min bars). Or do you want it ongoing?


----------



## kid hustlr (20 March 2017)

Trembling Hand said:


> Do you just want a big hit now? Like a few years worth? Because I can probably give you a bit (1 min bars). Or do you want it ongoing?




 

A big hit now is what i'm after - going forward I'm confident I can set IB up and I'll just down load every fortnight or something.

Just looking to build some what I would describe as basic statistical understanding


----------



## Trembling Hand (20 March 2017)

Ok will get back to ya lata with some bits and bytes.


----------



## Virge666 (20 March 2017)

There are a couple of Yahoo downloaders out there... google yahoo stock data downloader and you will see a few.


----------



## Trembling Hand (21 March 2017)

Sent you the dets


----------



## scholesy (25 April 2017)

Hi Trembling Hand,

You are very generous. Would you be able to send me some data as well? I am looking for 30 minute bars (OHLC and volume) for ASX SPI Futures and HSI Futures for last couple of years (4-5 or so). My goal is to trade the CFDs on them for now and then hopefully move to futures trading one day. No worries if you don't though, thanks in advance!


----------



## CanOz (27 April 2017)

Be careful using 30 minute bars for testing intraday systems, you'll get results that seem better than they are in reality.


----------



## CanOz (27 April 2017)

kid hustlr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I predominately trade the FTSE futures intraday however I do dabble in several US markets. I trade through IB.
> 
> ...




Ninjatrader should have a decade of 1 minute data....is that what TH gave you?


----------



## kid hustlr (28 April 2017)

CanOz said:


> Ninjatrader should have a decade of 1 minute data....is that what TH gave you?



Yep ty ty


----------



## scholesy (6 June 2017)

CanOz said:


> Be careful using 30 minute bars for testing intraday systems, you'll get results that seem better than they are in reality.




Why is that? :S


----------

